# Ready for the season!



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

Am i the only one that spends there day thinking about opening day? Practicing my calling every day and counting down the days till opening morning!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I am ready.....come on early honkers!!!


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Absoluetly not!! My parents think ive gone insane. Every second of my life I think of waking up real early on a calm morning, and have the geese land on my lap!!

Good luck to all!   :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

I know! The seasons still months away and i cant sleep some nights thinking about a group of geese cupping up and landing right in the decoys.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey !! 41 days left until early season honks.


----------



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

When Does Your Season Start??


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

CluckCluckBooooom! said:


> When Does Your Season Start??


August 15th baby!!


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

August 11th for the south dakota folks!!!!!!!! :rock:


----------



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

Good luck to you boys up in south dakota.


----------

